# bighead carp found at neville boat ramp



## rockfish (Apr 27, 2007)

yep confirmed by biologist,there here,about 50lbs
ill post pics soon as i can
/23.jpeg[/img][/url]


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Time to get the hard hats out


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

.....wonderful


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

oh no thats not good


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I saw some silvers jump at least 6 ft in the air below Meldahl dam a couple of year ago. Had to be silvers because I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Argh..Do they just like the rivers or will they infest all the lakes too?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

they will like the lakes also, there worried they will get through the electric barriers in the shipping channel leading to lake mich- then they will spread all across the great lakes...


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

there goes the great ohio river as i,ed loved it so. man i was so hop,in i,ed never hear this news. maybe they can,t take the cold winters.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

That is bad news.Those things have caused some pretty bad injuries to people just jumping into their boats,broken noses,fingers,ect.Hate hearing they are coming this way.Get out the body armor river guys.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

They have been on the river for several years now, they multiply like rabbits and feed heavy on the plankton enriched waters of the Ohio river, I used to get excited when I saw big arches on the Lowrance, now I don't bat an eye at the screen, we saw one dead a couple of weeks ago up at Point Pleasant West Virginia, it would go about 50 pounds, nothing seems to phase these fish even the cold winters don't bother them, by the time someone says they are out of hand it will be too late, they have a pretty good hold on the Ohio, Illinois and Mississippi River systems.

I figure they are already into the great lakes systems and this is just my opinion, but when they find them in Erie it will be too late the electric fence barrier I think was put in too little to late and besides nature always has a way to evolve no matter what defense system they put in the waters they will still get in there, by birds or sad to say even humans transporting them in there just to ruin it for everyone else.

Over the last few years we have seen them by the hundreds in Indiana waters, just roll up into some shallow water and then cover your head, my 4 stroke don't make the noise that my 2 stroke did but it still will get them started.

If I throw the cast net on any tributary mouth on the Ohio they will be in the net, IDNR said make sure we stick everyone with a knife before dropping them back into the river, they do make great bait but bleed out very fast, soon as a big one hits the deck of the boat they will sling blood everywhere there skin is very thin, unfortunately they seem to be a very hardy fish and can live in some pretty awful conditions, just our luck


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I was watching the Kentucky Afield program last year and the host filleted some up and cooked them. I believe he baked some and deep fried the rest. It looked good and he said it tasted good also.

Everybody do your part and start eating.


----------



## richard j (Jun 13, 2011)

seeing on tv the way they jump out of the water gave me an idea for a new sport. sort of like trapshooting but instead of clay targets you shoot the carp when they jump . 

you would want to find a deserted stretch of water where it would be safe to shoot and not hit anyone or anything other than the carp.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

richard j said:


> seeing on tv the way they jump out of the water gave me an idea for a new sport. sort of like trapshooting but instead of clay targets you shoot the carp when they jump .
> 
> you would want to find a deserted stretch of water where it would be safe to shoot and not hit anyone or anything other than the carp.


That's what I was thinking a while back. Looks like a guy could shoot up a fortune in ammo in about 5 minutes. You could have barrel melt down. Here's another thought. If these fish just jump in the boat and die. Why not have some sort of tag along empty boats like trailers and ride up and down the rivers? We could call it opperation clean sweep. They will fill up with these things and they could turned into fertilizer or animal food. Who knows maybe something else can be made from them. I know it's just a thought. It would be way too expensive for us regular Joes to afford to do something like that. For as many fish as there are it would have to be a massive opperation to clean up the waterways.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Bigheads to the best of my knowledge are not the jumpers in the group of Asian carp encroaching on our waterways. The silver carp is the notorious jumper. I just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

flthednut said:


> That's what I was thinking a while back. Looks like a guy could shoot up a fortune in ammo in about 5 minutes. You could have barrel melt down. Here's another thought. If these fish just jump in the boat and die. Why not have some sort of tag along empty boats like trailers and ride up and down the rivers? We could call it opperation clean sweep. They will fill up with these things and they could turned into fertilizer or animal food. Who knows maybe something else can be made from them. I know it's just a thought. It would be way too expensive for us regular Joes to afford to do something like that. For as many fish as there are it would have to be a massive opperation to clean up the waterways.


i don,t have a boat, but i,ed make doations. kill,n all some how. fish fry,s on every corner.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

we found a 45" -38 lb some sort of carp today on the river above Cinci , it was dying but very much alive when we netted it on the surface, got some pics, need to confirm if its a amur, silver or bighead.Ill post one way or another later tonight most likely.

Salmonid


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I've had both in the boat more Silvers than the Big heads but both fish will jump, Big heads will slam into the boat sounds like you hit a stump when they do, Big heads are real scary when they get airborne a whole lotta fish in the air that can hurt you, the slower you go the more air time they get, I just hammer the throttle and get out of Dodge, makes it tough fishing for Flatheads as we like to hug the banks in the shallow water and that's where we find them.


----------



## Big James (Mar 30, 2011)

I would like to see the pics, thanks. 


Relax! It's just fishing.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

boonecreek said:


> i don,t have a boat, but i,ed make doations. kill,n all some how. fish fry,s on every corner.


they taste horrible


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtu.be/5GTRtRyx6I4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

confirmed my carp was just an White Amur ( Grass carp)
Salmonid


----------

